# Shopping for electronics and appliances in Cascais/Lisbon area



## ernani

Hello,

We just moved to Estoril from the US and need to do some shopping for computers, printers and various small house appliances (espresso machine, stereo system etc). Can you please point us to the right place to do so? Is there any online option (like Amazon)?
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man

ernani said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just moved to Estoril from the US and need to do some shopping for computers, printers and various small house appliances (espresso machine, stereo system etc). Can you please point us to the right place to do so? Is there any online option (like Amazon)?
> Thanks


https://www.kuantokusta.pt/

I've got no commercial link with them but have been a very satisfied customer on several occasions

Laptops however are usually significantly cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## milanonyc

Kuantokusta is simply a site that congregates price date for online sellers and provides links. You may have luck with some of the vendors it lists.

Worten, FNAC and Media Markt are some stores you can try locally. Also try the Amazon UK, Spanish, German, French and Italian sites, taking note of whether the particular item ships to Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man

milanonyc said:


> Kuantokusta is simply a site that congregates price date for online sellers and provides links. You may have luck with some of the vendors it lists.
> 
> Worten, FNAC and Media Markt are some stores you can try locally. Also try the Amazon UK, Spanish, German, French and Italian sites, taking note of whether the particular item ships to Portugal.


It's a price comparison site.

The first time we used it, we needed to buy a full set of kitchen electrical goods so went to look at all the main high street dealers such as Worton's etc, made a list of the exact models & model numbers we liked & then looked on the site. 

We got exactly the same products (fridge/freezer, electric hob, oven, dishwasher, washing machine & a sink for €1400 less than the lowest high street price plus we got free delivery & cash on delivery. 

We've used them several times since & never been disappointed.


----------



## ernani

*Thanks*

Travelling-man: I was trying to use your preferred web-site and found out that for each of our needed appliance the cheaper merchant was different. Did you find out some preferred merchant within the lot or maybe ones we should avoid?
Thanks again.


----------



## travelling-man

Try contacting one & see if they'll match the lower price for them all if you place one order for the lot & they probably will.


----------

